# Wynco's RV Park



## wynco (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi very interesting and informative re visa situation in usa. I am hoping to apply for some type of visa when I visit next. My situation is that I purchased a small business - a R.V. park - am into it for 250,000 usa at present and seems like a bottomless pit due to being absentee owner. Am wondering if this could get me some sort of resident permanent visa so myself and my wife and son could live in the usa. I am Brit and my wife is Mexican so position and culture wise it would make us both very happy. My wife is struggling with the cold winters in UK and being so far away from her family.
I have made the company an LLC recomended by my accountant and put in the taxes every year although never have anything to pay due to putting more money into the business.

My previous manager was on the take and I had to get rid of him and now I use another RV to help me manage from a distance - obviously it is not satisfactory.
any ideas for me.?lane:


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

wynco said:


> Hi very interesting and informative re visa situation in usa. I am hoping to apply for some type of visa when I visit next. My situation is that I purchased a small business - a R.V. park - am into it for 250,000 usa at present and seems like a bottomless pit due to being absentee owner. Am wondering if this could get me some sort of resident permanent visa so myself and my wife and son could live in the usa. I am Brit and my wife is Mexican so position and culture wise it would make us both very happy. My wife is struggling with the cold winters in UK and being so far away from her family.
> I have made the company an LLC recomended by my accountant and put in the taxes every year although never have anything to pay due to putting more money into the business.
> 
> My previous manager was on the take and I had to get rid of him and now I use another RV to help me manage from a distance - obviously it is not satisfactory.
> any ideas for me.?lane:


Have you got any other businesses running elsewhere?


----------



## wynco (Mar 13, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Have you got any other businesses running elsewhere?


no why would it help???


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

wynco said:


> no why would it help???


Yep -- easier and better to do an L1a intra-company transfer.

Leaves us with an E2 or EB5.

E2 you can live here while the business keeps going. The business is not ideal -- it could be considered a passive investment and not qualify. Open a tea room or grocery shop on the site to make sure you employ someone. Read the FAQs here: Hodkinson Law Group - us visa consultancy - us e-2 investor visas - us immigration law
Biggest drawback with an E2 -- no direct path to a green card, and child is on their own once they reach 21.

EB5 requires half a million sunk in an investment. If you've got it, it's a great visa that gives the whole family residence on entry. If you haven't, I suppose it's moot.


----------

